# guy's i have a question again about colors



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

the pic above is my pigeon i bought that hen a month ago a racer. her parents is a blue bar with white marking and some of her flight feather is white(hen) and a normal red ash check(cock)

is my pigeon a brown check?


----------



## dimerro (Nov 23, 2008)

No, it is a dilute check.


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

I agree, this bird looks like dilute to me as well, since a brown bird would have shown the false pearl eye that is associated with the color phase. It is most definite that your bird has normal orange eyes.

An example of the false pearl eye can be seen here.

She is a beauty though, no doubt about it. And would be n ideal stock bird for breeding khaki and ash-yellow.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I agree, looks like a silver check slate. That means this is guaranteed a hen.


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

beautiful bird!!!


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

a big thanks to our genetic expert.  now i know this is not a brown check.
i have another question what the possible offspring if i breed it into a black spread?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

All the children will be blue or black and the cocks will carry dilute. If the black bird is homozygous for spread, then all the kids will be black. If not, then about half will be and the others will be blue. This is assuming the cock doesn't carry brown. If by chance he did, then you'd get some brown hens.

If you take one of the black cocks and mate it back to the mother (or another dilute hen) then you'll get duns.


----------



## dimerro (Nov 23, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> If you take one of the black cocks and mate it back to the mother (or another dilute hen) then you'll get duns.


If you take one of the black cocks and mate it back to the mother (or another dilute hen) then you'll get duns...._cocks_. 

All black male offsprings that come from previous dilute check hen could have dun youngs (hens) even their mate is an intense hen.


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

I don't see the dilute...


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

Henk69 said:


> I don't see the dilute...


Except for the bird not looking blue/black, the dilute is visible in the flights, which are light and not black, as well as the beak which is much lighter than one would expect from a blue bird. 

The only other modifiers that could cause a lighter beak in this case is brown and smoky. Since the bird has yellow eyes, brown can be excluded (brown always has [false] pearl eyes), similarly, smoky would have caused a blurring of the check pattern which is not the case either. As such, dilute is my best guess.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

dimerro said:


> If you take one of the black cocks and mate it back to the mother (or another dilute hen) then you'll get duns...._cocks_.
> 
> All black male offsprings that come from previous dilute check hen could have dun youngs (hens) even their mate is an intense hen.


Cocks and hens. Half of the offspring would be dun if mated to a dilute hen.


----------



## dimerro (Nov 23, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Cocks and hens. Half of the offspring would be dun if mated to a dilute hen.


If you you want to obtain dilute offsprings (duns in this case) it is not necessarly to mate a hetero dilute cock to a dilute hen.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I know, but you will get more dilutes by doing so. Rather than only getting half dilute hens and all intense cocks.


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

genetic pal am not familiar about the color dun. can you post some pic of dun colour pigeon? i do search in google but they throw diff color of pigeon and others stuff.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Dun is dilute black  It looks very similar to black but it is more towards gray and it may a bit of a brown tinge to it, and the flights are lighter. Finding pictures can be hard because a lot of people call brown bars/checks/spreads "dun" as well as silver (dilute blue) bars/checks "dun". But I will try!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/yellow.html
The picture is on that page if it doesn't show up here.

Here is a silver velvet (t-pattern), which isn't spread, BUT it looks very close.
http://www.npausa.com/news/lancaster2009gn/Lahore, Dun Check OC 07114, Jim Brandt.jpg


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

thanks Becky for the link and picture more power to you.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Mary, Is there a site or some way to learn all the pigeon genetic terms for colors like spread, t pattern.


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Mary, Is there a site or some way to learn all the pigeon genetic terms for colors like spread, t pattern.


I have a page on my website that has a lot of links to pigeon genetics websites, I found the sites by Ron Huntley and Frank Mosca to be very informative for genetics newbies.

Here is the link.


----------

